# Aspergers...genetic?



## ampersandme

My boyfriends brother has quite severe Aspergers and I suspect my father has a very mild form or something similar, it is not something we talk about in our family, but he is definetly has social problems, whether they are due nature or nuture though is the question.... 

Just wondering if I was to have a child with my OH what would the chance of my child inheriting Aspergers be? Is it even genetic? My OH is fine and has no social/intellectual or physical disabilities and neither do I....

:shrug:


----------



## lozzy21

There is nothing proven but it can be linked.


----------



## oldermummy

Hi, Aspergers is a form of high functioning autism, my step son has it and I am 99% sure that my husband also has it.
My son is 2yrs 6 months and is at the moment going through the diagnosis process for autism, there have been very strong links that genetic play a part in autistic spectrum disorders (ASD's).
I have to say though that my step son is very intelligent although he does struggle with some social situations, as does my OH.
My little boy is a clever little thing but he does have problems with the social side of life and understanding it, he also has delayed speech.
Bear in mind that some of the genius this world has produced have had aspergers or high functioning autism so it's not all bad.


----------



## pinkycat

my DD hasnt been officialy diagnosed yet but paed said she is pretty sure she has aspergers. Hubby has a cousin with it and also a cousin with ASD(non verbal) my hubby more than likely has it 2, he went 2 a special needs school but it wasnt diagnosed then i dont think.
i think there is a genetic link cos the paed wanted all our family history and wanted 2 know their official diagnosis x


----------



## Pharthe2B

Like many conditions, autistic spectrum conditions are in part genetic and in part developmental. Some alleles of certain genes will increase (or decrease) the likelihood of getting something like Asperger's. However, it is possible that even if you have a full complement of genes which increase your chances of getting something like Asperger's you still may not have it at all. Autism is one area of both developmental biology and genetics that keeps biochemists and geneticists busy as there are 1000s of factors both environmental and genetic that must be taken into consideration.
If there is a family history of autism/ Asperger's then that increases the chances of it being passed on further down the family line. It is quite likely that within the next 1-2 decades enough will be known about the conditions genetically and physiologically that the major causes maybe pinpointed increasing the possibility of medical treatments etc.
I studied part of this within my degree and even at this level it is a large area which lots of unknowns as nobody yet has hard evidence to support most hypotheses about causes of autism or Asperger's.


----------



## soon2b6

I have 2 autisic boys, in my opinion there is no doubt Autistic spectrum disorders have strong genetic roots.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I am not sure if it is proven but IMO there is a genetic link as proved with the males in my close family.


----------



## rwhite

I too am interested in whether this is likely. My OH and I are expecting our little man in March, and there's always the chance that he may have Asperger syndrome. 

My OH has a mild form of Aspergers, causes him to be quite anxious, and sometimes quite silly, but it really isn't too prominent. OH's youngest sister also has Aspergers, but more of a serious case - very interesting, so if it is genetic then it would mean that OH's mum carries the gene. Unsure who this may have been passed down from to her, but I have queried OH on his grandfather and he's told me he was quite eccentric - you never know :) 

Only time will tell! Should be noticeable when he's a toddler, I've heard. If I remember I'll be sure to get back to you (though it may be in awhile so I can't guarantee anything :lol:) x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I noticed at about 13ish months I think x I wouldnt change him for the world though :D


----------

